# Midget jars



## sdw (Dec 19, 2019)

can someone please tell me the accurate definition of a midget jar. Please


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 20, 2019)

A pint canning jar with a small mouth.  They take a smaller cover than a standard pint (standard pints take the same size cover as quarts and half gallons).


----------



## coreya (Dec 20, 2019)

Perhaps a photo will help,


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 20, 2019)

A midget jar is a pint jar that has a mouth opening smaller than the standard size.  Example: Improved style midget pint and regular pint and regular mason jars midget pint and standard pint


----------



## sdw (Dec 23, 2019)

Thank you very much . regards shawn


----------



## sdw (Dec 23, 2019)

nhpharm said:


> A pint canning jar with a small mouth.  They take a smaller cover than a standard pint (standard pints take the same size cover as quarts and half gallons).


thank you


----------

